# PSG: Tifosi vs Al Khelaifi. Il comunicato



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione 

La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".


E di non comprare più bimbiminkia.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".


C'è chi ha il pane ma non i denti, e chi ha i denti ma non il pane..


----------



## wildfrank (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".


C'è anche da dire che se questo losco personaggio non avesse preso la squadra e speso vagonate di milioni, a quest'ora avrebbero lottato.ogni anno per entrare in Europa League. Chi si contenta gode, ma si sa, l'appetito viene mangiando.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Marzo 2022)

Io vado fuori di testa. Sto Cammellaro pazzo poteva comprare il Milan,avrebbe già vinto 2 champions in carrozza. 
Il Psg al nostro cospetto è una caccola 
Il blasone non si compra al supermercato,quello te lo conquisti


----------



## Marilson (12 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io vado fuori di testa. Sto Cammellaro pazzo poteva comprare il Milan,avrebbe già vinto 2 champions in carrozza.
> Il Psg al nostro cospetto è una caccola
> Il blasone non si compra al supermercato,quello te lo conquisti



purtroppo non sono situazioni paragonabili. Il Psg e' quasi fallito, quando era di Canal+ fu venduto per appena 40 milioni a una societa' di investimenti. Quando Al Thani ha completato l'acquisizione il valore del club era di 100 milioni. Il Milan e' stato ceduto da Berlusconi per 740 milioni di euro. La risposta al tuo ragionamento sta in questi numeri.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".



La rinascita di cosa?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io vado fuori di testa. Sto Cammellaro pazzo poteva comprare il Milan,avrebbe già vinto 2 champions in carrozza.
> Il Psg al nostro cospetto è una caccola
> Il blasone non si compra al supermercato,quello te lo conquisti



Meglio non avere a che fare con questi cammellieri


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Marzo 2022)

Speriamo che Al kelaifi per ripicca vende il PSG ai russi e vada da Elliot per comprarsi il Milan.


----------



## sacchino (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".


Bravi fatelo anche incazzare


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Marzo 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Al kelaifi per ripicca vende il PSG ai russi e vada da Elliot per comprarsi il Milan.



I soldi qatarioti uniti all' influenza e la nostra società e potremmo stravincere in Europa come mai


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> purtroppo non sono situazioni paragonabili. Il Psg e' quasi fallito, quando era di Canal+ fu venduto per appena 40 milioni a una societa' di investimenti. Quando Al Thani ha completato l'acquisizione il valore del club era di 100 milioni. Il Milan e' stato ceduto da Berlusconi per 740 milioni di euro. La risposta al tuo ragionamento sta in questi numeri.


Certo.
Da lì non si scappa.
Però tra l'appeal del Milan e quello del PSG... Tra giocare la Ligue 1 e giocare la Serie A... 
Da noi non avrebbe dovuto strapagare i giocatori di stipendio per farli andare nella sua squadra.
E a parità di investimento alla fine si ritrova con una squadra che ha un valore più alto (ed e pure logico visto la differenza nel prezzo d'acquisto).

Però il Qatar voleva anche spendere a Parigi...


----------



## sampapot (12 Marzo 2022)

col culo che abbiamo, comprerà il Milan e poi finirà il petrolio...no grazie


----------



## kekkopot (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. *Non abbiamo la memoria corta*. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".


Misà che hanno la memoria cortissima invece.
Al-Khelaifi dovrebbe rispedirli nel nulla cosmico dalla quale arrivano.


----------



## Gamma (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".



Questi senza Al-Khelaifi(che è un soggetto che personalmente non stimo... per dirlo con affetto) i vari Messi, Mbappe, Neymar, Ramos, Di Maria ecc. ecc. li vedevano solo sugli album delle figurine. Tutte le schifezze che ha fatto questo club hanno sempre fatto comodo ai tifosi parigini, adesso si lamentano del loro presidente? Perché non hanno protestato quando hanno speso tutti quei soldi per Neymar, con le sponsorizzazioni del Mondiale in Qatar sottobanco o quando facevano di tutto e di più restando impuniti?

Dai, io non lo sopporto lo sceicco, ma i tifosi dovrebbero baciare per terra dove passa lui, altro che contestazioni.
Se dicessero loro "ok, mandiamo via Al-Khelaifi ma con lui anche tutti i top player" lo contesterebbero ancora? Facile fare la voce grossa con lui solo dopo tutti i soldi che ha speso...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Marzo 2022)

Che poi la storia che ha comprato il PSG a soli 100 milioni e per il Milan c'è ne vogliono 1 miliardo è pur vera...
Ma sarei curioso di sapere anche quanto ha speso per avere la rosa attuale e quanti soldi dovrebbe spendere per noi per portarci a vincere una CL che tra parentesi manco col PSG ha mai vinto una Champions .


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Marzo 2022)

Voglio fare una provocazione…questi si lamentano ma questo signore gli ha portato: Messi, Winaldjum- Hakimi- Sergio Ramos- Donnarumma…alla fine della fiera al tifoso non va mai bene nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".


Le ambizioni di Donnarumma sempre più soddisfatte.
Comincio a pensare porti pure male.

Goditi Parigi ominide.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (12 Marzo 2022)

e cosi' dopo il fallimento del Chelsea subito a ruota arrivera' pure quello del PSG........ mutande croccanti


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2022)

non ho capito se ce l'hanno con Al Khelaifi in se (come noi con Galliani per dire) o proprio con la proprietà (Al Thani)

in ogni caso penso che sono da ricovero..i tifosi

anche perchè a quello che ho capito Al Khelaifi sta a Al Thani come Confalonieri a Berlusconi


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

Ma non possono prendersela con Minkiarumma?
Che mi unisco alla contestazione.


----------



## Sam (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. *Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita *al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".


Rinascita? Veramente prima del pappone arabo eravate tipo la Fiorentina di Della Valle in versione baguette.


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Marzo 2022)

Cioè, a parte il personaggio, a parte il fatto che sono immuni a qualsiasi Fpf, ma... contestano uno che gli ha comprato Mbappé, Neymar e Messi? Ah, già ma forse è perchè poi ha comprato anche Donnarumma!


----------



## davoreb (13 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> purtroppo non sono situazioni paragonabili. Il Psg e' quasi fallito, quando era di Canal+ fu venduto per appena 40 milioni a una societa' di investimenti. Quando Al Thani ha completato l'acquisizione il valore del club era di 100 milioni. Il Milan e' stato ceduto da Berlusconi per 740 milioni di euro. La risposta al tuo ragionamento sta in questi numeri.


Vero ma ormai ci avrà speso miliardi per non vincere quasi nulla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2022)

Quanto godo se vende tutto, ma fino a giugno 2023 sicuro non vende.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".



Volete contestare veramente, e non approvate il Modigliani?

E allora lasciate stare i comunicati e alle partite sventolate bandiere rossonere.


----------



## 13-33 (13 Marzo 2022)

Non bisogna confondere il presidente con l'emiro.
Al Khelaifi e l'uomo di fiducia del emiro messo li a fare il presidente.
Paga il grandissimo bazar all'interno del club, la mancanza di disciplina e il fatto che lascia che i giocatori facciano quello che vogliono lasciando l'allenatore in una posizione quasi impossibile.
I tifosi hanno capito che se il club vuole andare avanti bisogna cambiare in alto e non in basso. 
Adesso palla al emiro... Cosa decidera ???


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2022)

Il cammelliere per risparmiare qualcosa nell'acquisto ne ha buttati tanti senza vincere niente di importante. Se comprava noi......scemotto.


----------



## sacchino (13 Marzo 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quanto godo se vende tutto, ma fino a giugno 2023 sicuro non vende.


Già è sufficiente se non compra nessuno.


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2022)

Intanto ora contro il bordeaux di Adli sta giocando Navas. L'unico cambio tranne Verratti squalificato.


----------



## numero 3 (13 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Intanto ora contro il bordeaux di Adli sta giocando Navas. L'unico cambio tranne Verratti squalificato.



E segna semper lu....
E Messi fantasma e Neymar inconcludente


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> col culo che abbiamo, comprerà il Milan e poi finirà il petrolio...no grazie


peggio, potrebbe riportare Leotardo come ds


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2022)

Ahahah non sapevo che Niang giocasse nel bordeaux. E pure panchinaro.


----------



## Mika (13 Marzo 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Bravi fatelo anche incazzare


Che poi tornano nel limbo di cui sono stati presi prima dello sceicco


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> E segna semper lu....


Ha segnato Ganz?


----------



## sacchino (13 Marzo 2022)

Ha giocato Navas dunque per il bimbominkia la stagione è finita?


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ha giocato Navas dunque per il bimbominkia la stagione è finita?


In panchina con Icardi. Che bella gente che hanno a Parigi 
Uomini veri


----------



## Mika (13 Marzo 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> col culo che abbiamo, comprerà il Milan e poi finirà il petrolio...no grazie


In questo periodo di crisi economica più o meno globale, chi si sta facendo i soldi son i Fondi di investimento come Elliot che ha bilanci sempre raddoppiati nei profitti rispetto all'anno prima.


----------



## Snake (13 Marzo 2022)

hanno bombardato di fischi messi e neymar ogni volta che toccavano palla, credo che il primo manco gli argentini l'abbiano mai fischiato in campo


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il duro comunicato dei tifosi del PSG contro Al Khelaifi. Annunciata anche la contestazione
> 
> La situazione del club ora richiede una completa riorganizzazione a tutti i livelli e la presenza quotidiana del suo presidente. Non abbiamo la memoria corta. Sappiamo cosa dobbiamo la nostra rinascita al presidente Nasser Al-Khelaifi, qui non c'è niente di personale, ma è chiaro che non è l'uomo giusto per gestire questa situazione. Il nostro Paris Saint-Germain merita persone che lo servono e non persone che lo usano. Domenica contro il Bordeaux dimostreremo la nostra insoddisfazione e chiediamo a tutti gli amanti del club presenti di unirsi nelle nostre azioni senza violenza".


Lo ripeto da tempo: questi dopo i mondiali lasceranno il PSG in una montagna di m e i tifosi li sanno benissimo.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> hanno bombardato di fischi messi e neymar ogni volta che toccavano palla, credo che il primo manco gli argentini l'abbiano mai fischiato in campo


Che coraggio... I nostri non fischiano manco Kessie


----------



## cris (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma comunque, esattamente, di che si stan lamentando questi? Mica l’ho capito


----------

